# Lady Gaga Kills People!



## outgum (Jan 31, 2010)

A young 10 year old girl in the UK and accidentally killed herself while listening to lady gaga, Kind of a sad story but one of showing how idiotic someone can be.

Sourcey


DISCUSS!


----------



## DeMoN (Jan 31, 2010)

A 10-year old girl should not be listening to Lady Gaga.  There are tons of better role models for her age like Hannah Montana.


----------



## outgum (Jan 31, 2010)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> A 10-year old girl should not be listening to Lady Gaga.  There are tons of better role models for her age like Hannah Montana.



....the same Hannah Montana, or "Miley Cryus" which have half naked photos on Twitter and dating a boyfriend like..... 10 years older or something isnt he? 
In todays day and age, you cant really have the perfect role model i guess


----------



## elixirdream (Jan 31, 2010)

I think parents should communicate more with their kids


----------



## Satangel (Jan 31, 2010)

What a stupid, stupid girl. 
Just a quote from the article:



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Megan Williams, 10, from Manchester in north-west England, put the cord around her neck as she danced around the room, the Daily Mail newspaper reports.
> 
> The cord, which had been tied in a loop on a bunk bed, tightened and eventually strangled Megan to death as she struggled to escape.



Real smart!


----------



## bustyman100 (Jan 31, 2010)

I don't think we can blame Lady Gaga here. I am pretty sure Lady Gaga uses wireless microphones in her live performances to eliminate the risk of dancing related asphyxiation. Lady Gaga also wears next to nothing in order to avoid this kind of wardrobe induced injury/death.

Furthermore, her dance moves are relatively safe for young children to mimic. There is a negligible chance of testicular damage for boys compared to Michael Jackson's crotch grab and Prince's splits, or brain trauma from headbanging in metal.

I therefore conclude that there is no sufficient chain of causation between this young girl's death and Lady Gaga's music, hence Lady Gaga does not in fact kill people.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jan 31, 2010)

No offense, but if people are stupid enough to put cords round their necks while dancing, they should die. They're of no use to anyone. Chavs.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jan 31, 2010)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> A 10-year old girl should not be listening to Lady Gaga.  There are tons of better role models for her age like Hannah Montana.


Like Hannah Montana ? You are funny. There are tons of better role models from this girl with own friends or teachers or parents. They could be better role models. The celebrities are nothing but a dust and useless people because they are not  important people. We are important people also. Jeez.


----------



## Maz7006 (Jan 31, 2010)

What kind of 10 year old listens to lady gaga anyway.


----------



## Sanderino (Jan 31, 2010)

RockmanForte said:
			
		

> DeMoN said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jeez, always if I see yuor posts, it really reveals you have a sad life. I feel for you.. But yeah, Hannah Montana is a better role model for her age. And young children always see famous people like role models. Sure, people they know for real are better role models. But should we care? When we were little we'd had our own famous role models too. That's the way it is and it will always be.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Jan 31, 2010)

at least we grew up with a base of respectable cartoon characters, teaching us some serious morals and life lessons before we grew up to like a real human star.

nowadays, they go straight from teletubbies to spongebob to slutty and druggy superstars.


----------



## mrfatso (Jan 31, 2010)

yup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





my role model is still and forever will be ULTRAMAN!!

and darn, i thought for sure that that day has arrived when this lady gaga fellow killed someone.


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 31, 2010)

I always knew she was evil.


----------



## prowler (Jan 31, 2010)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> A 10-year old girl should not be listening to Lady Gaga.  There are tons of better role models for her age like *Hannah Montana.*




Go search Miley Cyrus in Google Images with Safesearch off.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 31, 2010)

Natural selection at its finest, I guess. Not to be mean or cynical, but if someone, even if they're 10, is that moronic to dance with a cord around their neck and run around the room, isn't exactly fit for the generation.

If it helps, my dad broke his knee when he was a kid listening to Ozzy Osbourne.

EDIT: No Poker Face pun yet?


----------



## granville (Jan 31, 2010)

Sanderino said:
			
		

> RockmanForte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Look here pal, what's your gig randomly attacking posts? I can't think of a single celebrity who is a good role model for kids. They're usually fake, attention whores, and whored out by those who are obsessed with them.

When I was little, i couldn't even think of a celeb role model i had. Maybe i did, maybe i didn't (98% sure i didn't). But saying kids should have celebrity role models is like saying they should be marketing ploys. Because that's teaching them it's cool to be drooled over and used as a tool. Chill man, and don't accuse people of having sad lives, he speaks a lot of truth. Hannah Montana is a perfect example of role models you shouldn't have, no matter how better she might be than Lady Gaga. That's like saying the shit i took today is better than the one i took yesterday. Might be true, but it's still shit.

Celebrities are not a good thing to look up to. Even if there are good ones. I wish they could be people to look up to, but they're just way to out of this world to know what's going on or who cares about them. Being a star seems to do strange things to your personality...makes you weird. And as i said, it's like teaching kids to be a tool, or marketing product. That's how people treat and look at celebrities. Something to slap on a product to sell it. Not good IMO.

(don't usually get into these debate things, but it struck a nerve)


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jan 31, 2010)

granville said:
			
		

> Sanderino said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


QFT.

I couldn't agree more. Looking up to celebrities is just plain wrong.


----------



## ddetkowski (Jan 31, 2010)

i think Lady Gaga should try the cord thing, next performance............


----------



## ZeWarrior (Jan 31, 2010)

This is dumb, a little girl kills herself, while coincidentally listening to lady gaga, its apparently her fault? Wow..


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 31, 2010)

Stupid girl...



			
				Hoverlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> No offense, but if people are stupid enough to put cords round their necks while dancing, they should die. They're of no use to anyone. Chavs.
> This...everybody hates chavs, yes? :naychav:
> 
> QUOTE(Hatsu @ Jan 31 2010, 12:51 PM) I always knew she was evil.



and this...


----------



## Hop2089 (Jan 31, 2010)

One less idiot on the ear....I mean that's tragic.


----------



## dinofan01 (Jan 31, 2010)

granville said:
			
		

> Sanderino said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wow. I'm glad you said something cuz if I did it wouldn't be as good. Well done. Couldn't agree more.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jan 31, 2010)

Sanderino said:
			
		

> RockmanForte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's your opinion. My life is fine. I have great families.. Two biggest families from here and there. We have plenty of role models and loving and I thank them daily for their loving and caring to make me a better person and thanks to God himself for having a great families I have. The best role models are from God and family who can provide caring and loving. The celebrities are not the ANSWER. I feel sorry for you because the celebrities dont know you and dont care about you but you knew the celebrities because you watched them on tv or magazine a lot. Thats how you knew them but their role model on television or magazine is always FAKE. They get paid for better role model, thats all. I said nothing and no argument now, ok ?


----------



## All4consoles-UK (Jan 31, 2010)

"FAME MONSTER" turned LETHAL for the poor girl


----------



## Magmorph (Jan 31, 2010)

RockmanForte said:
			
		

> The best role models are from God


Can you explain to me how God is a good role model?


----------



## Hop2089 (Jan 31, 2010)

Magmorph said:
			
		

> RockmanForte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



God is a complicated matter when it comes to a good role model.  However, if you have good family members you have role models also people in positions of peace (human rights, civil rights, peacekeepers, etc.) are also good role models.


----------



## Banger (Jan 31, 2010)

bustyman100 said:
			
		

> *I don't think we can blame Lady Gaga here. I am pretty sure Lady Gaga uses wireless microphones in her live performances to eliminate the risk of dancing related asphyxiation. Lady Gaga also wears next to nothing in order to avoid this kind of wardrobe induced injury/death.*
> 
> Furthermore, her dance moves are relatively safe for young children to mimic. There is a negligible chance of testicular damage for boys compared to Michael Jackson's crotch grab and Prince's splits, or brain trauma from headbanging in metal.
> 
> I therefore conclude that there is no sufficient chain of causation between this young girl's death and Lady Gaga's music, hence Lady Gaga does not in fact kill people.



I snickered.


----------



## Prophet (Jan 31, 2010)

Heartless bastards. A child is dead and you choose to use this occasion to flaunt your own false sense of superiority. "Oh she's so stupid", "It's Natural selection" Blah blah blah. Let me underline something for all of you: Lets assume that this child was in fact not just a kid who panicked out of fear and instead was actually "stupid". Why would her being stupid, render this tragedy undeserving of our pity, empathy or condolences? Is the death of a little girl ever a laughing matter? Was her life worthless? And do you really think yours is worth more? As you sit at your computer wasting your time reacting to a news article you found on a game oriented site. How much are you going to accomplish in your life? Maybe you aren't stupid, maybe you are just heartless. But I'd trade ten of you all, for the life of a “dumb” child. Perhaps you will avoid a “stupid” death and no one will laugh at your expense... but maybe no one will cry either. You will likely not be missed.

Enjoy your Sunday.


----------



## Banger (Jan 31, 2010)

The Prophet has spoken.


----------



## steve-p (Jan 31, 2010)

if it's in the paper it must be true. specially the u.k. papers - that said sadam had weapons of mass destruction and 9/11 was done by arabs.








sounds more like murder or suicide to me.
was she on anti-depressants or hyperactivity drugs?

how long was this noose?
long enough to wear it and sit on the bed/floor?
or not?
because if it was it wouldnt be a problem,
and if it wasnt then it will be too short to dance with.

where is Quincy and Morse when you need them!


----------



## XWolf (Jan 31, 2010)

Prophet said:
			
		

> Heartless bastards. A child is dead and you choose to use this occasion to flaunt your own false sense of superiority. "Oh she's so stupid", "It's Natural selection" Blah blah blah. Let me underline something for all of you: Lets assume that this child was in fact not just a kid who panicked out of fear and instead was actually "stupid". Why would her being stupid, render this tragedy undeserving of our pity, empathy or condolences? Is the death of a little girl ever a laughing matter? Was her life worthless? And do you really think yours is worth more? As you sit at your computer wasting your time reacting to a news article you found on a game oriented site. How much are you going to accomplish in your life? Maybe you aren't stupid, maybe you are just heartless. But I'd trade ten of you all, for the life of a “dumb” child. Perhaps you will avoid a “stupid” death and no one will laugh at your expense... but maybe no one will cry either. You will likely not be missed.
> 
> Enjoy your Sunday.


Gotta agree here.  Any death is tragic.

Also gotta agree with a previous post, the death was not related to Lady Gaga.


----------



## granville (Jan 31, 2010)

Prophet said:
			
		

> Heartless bastards. A child is dead and you choose to use this occasion to flaunt your own false sense of superiority. "Oh she's so stupid", "It's Natural selection" Blah blah blah. Let me underline something for all of you: Lets assume that this child was in fact not just a kid who panicked out of fear and instead was actually "stupid". Why would her being stupid, render this tragedy undeserving of our pity, empathy or condolences? Is the death of a little girl ever a laughing matter? Was her life worthless? And do you really think yours is worth more? As you sit at your computer wasting your time reacting to a news article you found on a game oriented site. How much are you going to accomplish in your life? Maybe you aren't stupid, maybe you are just heartless. But I'd trade ten of you all, for the life of a “dumb” child. Perhaps you will avoid a “stupid” death and no one will laugh at your expense... but maybe no one will cry either. You will likely not be missed.
> 
> Enjoy your Sunday.


I agree with everything you said. Of course it's heartless and evil to laugh at a little girl dying, or anyone innocent dying for that matter. But you have to realize that-

1- we live in a time where life seems to have lost a lot of its meaning
2- it's the internet, there are people who said things just to get a reaction or whatever

In the end, you won't get to people like that. I've seen it happen. It's like the realm of dead baby jokes. You won't get to people who enjoy them by telling them they're heartless. Especially online...

Maybe the girl did something foolish, but she's a little kid. Kids do not always have the ability to reason when something is dangerous. A kid can have a large intelligence level, and still do something extremely dangerous. I'd consider myself pretty bright as a kid, but i did some pretty dangerous and foolish things when i was little. Kids do that. The difference is that this kid just happened to die from one of these foolish acts. *And i am NOT saying foolish as a way to insult her or make fun of her, it's a horrid tragedy, a fate she didn't deserve. Kids just sometimes lack the judgement that would otherwise help them to reason what will happen if they do something deadly.*

It still shows what the wrong kind of role model can do. And how dangerous it can be for parents to be lax in their supervision and what they allow their kids to do. As adults, we seem to (usually) get a LITTLE better at reasoning out the consequences of doing something. We are also able to better separate real life with fantasy. SOMETIMES. I'd never blame a kid for something stupid happening to them, blame the adults or whoever inspired them to do something...

Lastly, I don't blame Lady Gaga for the death either. What sense would that make? She's just not a good role model for children. Pretty sure she fits into the category of entertainment for adults or at least, not children. It's really hard to point fingers in this case. Overall what happened? A child saw something dangerous, didn't realize it was dangerous, tried to do it herself, ended up dying because of it. Probably in this case, you can't really put the BLAME on anyone.


----------



## Hop2089 (Jan 31, 2010)

steve-p said:
			
		

> if it's in the paper it must be true. specially the u.k. papers - that said sadam had weapons of mass destruction and 9/11 was done by arabs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No murder and it could be a suicide (accidental or intentional)

Good point, both ADHD and antidepressant drugs can cause suicide risks

The conclusion, we need more information.


----------



## Magmorph (Jan 31, 2010)

Prophet said:
			
		

> Heartless bastards. A child is dead and you choose to use this occasion to flaunt your own false sense of superiority. "Oh she's so stupid", "It's Natural selection" Blah blah blah. Let me underline something for all of you: Lets assume that this child was in fact not just a kid who panicked out of fear and instead was actually "stupid". Why would her being stupid, render this tragedy undeserving of our pity, empathy or condolences? Is the death of a little girl ever a laughing matter? Was her life worthless? And do you really think yours is worth more? As you sit at your computer wasting your time reacting to a news article you found on a game oriented site. How much are you going to accomplish in your life? Maybe you aren't stupid, maybe you are just heartless. But I'd trade ten of you all, for the life of a “dumb” child. Perhaps you will avoid a “stupid” death and no one will laugh at your expense... but maybe no one will cry either. You will likely not be missed.
> 
> Enjoy your Sunday.


She is dead. Being empathic isn't going to help her now. Why would you care if someone laughed if you died in some ridiculous way? You wouldn't care; because you would be dead.


----------



## Theraima (Jan 31, 2010)

GaGa kills people? Not new, her music kills you. 10 year old kid listening to that kind of music? It's like a death wish.


----------



## blackdragonbaham (Jan 31, 2010)

a sad story,
but it would be idiotic to blame lady gaga for this accident:.
she's just a singer, no genius murderer


----------



## Danny600kill (Jan 31, 2010)

granville said:
			
		

> Prophet said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nicely said Granville, I totally agree


----------



## Gullwing (Jan 31, 2010)

Lady Gaga is a bitch, and children shouldn't hear to her... Children actually try to copy role models... And if a role model is a whore (like lady gaga)...


----------



## XWolf (Jan 31, 2010)

Gullwing said:
			
		

> Lady Gaga is a bitch, and children shouldn't hear to her... Children actually try to copy role models... And if a role model is a whore (like lady gaga)...


In what way is she?  And as for copy - she never hanged herself.  You have proof that she has sold her body for money (any more than say, Hannah Montana - short shorts and tight tshirt vs some of the LG outfits, same amount of flesh on show)?


----------



## Gullwing (Jan 31, 2010)

Well.. she is a by bitch I mean that her personality is fucked up, she has lesbian photos all over in the net, she dresses like an alien whore and children shouldn't copy her... If I would become a parent and knew that my child was listening to whores like Hannah Montana and Lady Gaga, I wouldn't allow them to hear them again.


----------



## XWolf (Jan 31, 2010)

Wow, such strong opinions - it is all an act you know, like any show.  OK, just curious - and I don't judge as everyone has their own opinions - but what music do you prefer?


----------



## Gullwing (Jan 31, 2010)

Well I hear everything (except metal)... I prefer pop/ambient/easylistening music... Well I don't care really how Lady Gaga sings, but it's just that her character, deeds and way of dressing or appearing on public, is inapropriate for children.


----------



## dinofan01 (Jan 31, 2010)

All though her music is usually pretty bad but catchy at best, she is smart. She knows exactly whats the people want and she gives it to them. This crazy style and crappy music is what people want. Have you heard her song...ughhh...Love game I think. "I wanna ride your disco stick" WTF!? Kids listen to that.


----------



## XWolf (Jan 31, 2010)

A lot of music could be considered wrong for kids, I was just surprised at your calling of Gaga a bitch...  You listen to pop - most modern pop videos involve a lot of flesh and wiggling.  Shakira, Britney, Girls Aloud, Saturdays, Black Eyed Peas, etc, etc.


----------



## Inunah (Jan 31, 2010)

Oh, I don't think she was dancing at all. The Choking Game strikes again, I assure you.


----------



## myuusmeow (Jan 31, 2010)

bustyman100 said:
			
		

> I don't think we can blame Lady Gaga here. I am pretty sure Lady Gaga uses wireless microphones in her live performances to eliminate the risk of dancing related asphyxiation. Lady Gaga also wears next to nothing in order to avoid this kind of wardrobe induced injury/death.
> 
> Furthermore, her dance moves are relatively safe for young children to mimic. There is a negligible chance of testicular damage for boys compared to Michael Jackson's crotch grab and Prince's splits, or brain trauma from headbanging in metal.
> 
> I therefore conclude that there is no sufficient chain of causation between this young girl's death and Lady Gaga's music, hence Lady Gaga does not in fact kill people.








I actually kinda like Lady Gaga, first heard it at school when the room above us was dance team playing The Fame. Have to admit its very catchy music, I wouldn't tie anything around my neck while listening to it though.


----------



## House Spider (Jan 31, 2010)

The problem was listening to Lady GaGa. Listen to the Classic Guns n' Roses instead.


----------



## bustyman100 (Jan 31, 2010)

N64Temp said:
			
		

> The problem was listening to Lady GaGa. Listen to the Classic Guns n' Roses instead.




I love GnR as much as the next guy, but I don't think dancing with Mr Brownstone is any safer than dancing to Lady Gaga's Just Dance. I put it to you that the likelihood of injury would only have increased if the child in question was under the influence of coke and heroin.

I reiterate that I am not without sympathy for this girl. But all this talk about how Lady Gaga is somehow responsible for her death and that this is somehow proof that Lady Gaga is a bad role model is quite frankly just moronic. Nobody wanted this event to occur, it is simply a coincidence that Lady Gaga happened to be playing on the stereo and it was just unfortunate that there was no one round to read the girl's ch-ch-ch-ch-ch-choker face.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 31, 2010)

bustyman100 said:
			
		

> it is simply a coincidence that Lady Gaga happened to be playing on the stereo and it was just unfortunate that there was no one round to read the girl's ch-ch-ch-ch-ch-choker face.


Correction: Ch-ch-ch-choker face, ch-ch-choker face 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So many puns to be had from her lyrics...but alas, currently I must restrain myself...


----------



## Master Mo (Jan 31, 2010)

I think the headline of this thread is just wrong, since it doesn`t reflect what is said in the source *at all*!

And when I see that picture of that little girl my heart breaks when I think about what her parents go through right now. Very sad story...



			
				Prophet said:
			
		

> Heartless bastards. A child is dead and you choose to use this occasion to flaunt your own false sense of superiority. "Oh she's so stupid", "It's Natural selection" Blah blah blah. Let me underline something for all of you: Lets assume that this child was in fact not just a kid who panicked out of fear and instead was actually "stupid". Why would her being stupid, render this tragedy undeserving of our pity, empathy or condolences? Is the death of a little girl ever a laughing matter? Was her life worthless? And do you really think yours is worth more? As you sit at your computer wasting your time reacting to a news article you found on a game oriented site. How much are you going to accomplish in your life? Maybe you aren't stupid, maybe you are just heartless. But I'd trade ten of you all, for the life of a “dumb” child. Perhaps you will avoid a “stupid” death and no one will laugh at your expense... but maybe no one will cry either. You will likely not be missed.
> 
> Enjoy your Sunday.


QFT


----------



## bustyman100 (Jan 31, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> bustyman100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You are obviously more of a Gaga-head than I am, so do share your puns!


----------



## Slyakin (Feb 1, 2010)

Master Mo said:
			
		

> I think the headline of this thread is just wrong, since it doesn`t reflect what is said in the source *at all*!
> 
> And when I see that picture of that little girl my heart breaks when I think about what her parents go through right now. Very sad story...
> 
> ...


That's why sensitive topics don't deserve to be put on gaming sites. Anyway, Lady Gaga is pretty awesome, and she definitely is not the cause for the death. What if the girl was listening to Taylor Swift?

Wait... never mind.


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Feb 1, 2010)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> Master Mo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Explain to me why would a sane person listen to tyler swift?


----------



## Ferrariman (Feb 1, 2010)

OMG BAD ROMANCE IMMA PUT THIS SHIT 'ROUND MAH NECK AND DANCE LU-

Should have been listening to the new Charlotte Gainsbourg album


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 1, 2010)

Giga_Gaia said:
			
		

> Slyakin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I did once... it was recommanded by my friend, but let's just say, it gets irritating after hearing it twice.


----------



## outgum (Feb 1, 2010)

how, this topic turned into a rather big debate O_O.....

"OBJECTION!" while i agree that the death isnt something to lol about, i believe that lady gagas ACTIONS to the girl as a role model helped contribrute to the death of this young girl,
"TAKE THAT!" i believe in my sourcey it states she was doing lady gaga dance moves, if she had better role models, she wouldnt be dancing with this thing around her neck "like lady gaga" and would not of hanged herself


----------



## Gore (Feb 1, 2010)

outgum said:
			
		

> how, this topic turned into a rather big debate O_O.....
> 
> "OBJECTION!" while i agree that the death isnt something to lol about, i believe that lady gagas ACTIONS to the girl as a role model helped contribrute to the death of this young girl,
> "TAKE THAT!" i believe in my sourcey it states she was doing lady gaga dance moves, if she had better role models, she wouldnt be dancing with this thing around her neck "like lady gaga" and would not of hanged herself
> ...


----------



## outgum (Feb 1, 2010)

Gore said:
			
		

> outgum said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i can be stupid, im always stupid, however, i believe i state fair points in that, it does state she was dancing to lady gaga's music and perferming dance moves done by lady gaga herself from music videos. its irrelevant if it was an accident, accidents can be prevented with the right measures and this could of been prevented by not allowing a 10 year old look up to someone such as lady gaga, who isnt a very good role model.

The question is, how does the mother know this story if she was down stairs? she can only assume such a thing.


----------



## iPikachu (Feb 1, 2010)

maybe probably because the music was playing?


off topic: my friends play "you belong with me" all the time.


----------

